# Choosing Digital Cam, Help!



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Im planning to buy a New Digital Camera, not willing to spend a lot of money, just a camera that i can use for some event.

I was thinking of this two cam.

Canon Powershot A640
10 Megapixel
4x Optical/4x Digital Zoom

or

Canon Powershot A710 IS
7.1 Megapixel
6x Optical/ 4x Digital Zoom

which is better??? and what does Optical zoom means? is it importan tha pixel?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Optical zoom is extra zoom that your camera that's your camera creates, but it's not actual. To find out the difference between optical and normal lens zoom see this link. Pixel is more important than optical zoom. But the higher pixel from 7 to 10 is not that big of a deal unless your printing full 8x10 prints and posters.

I own a couple of Canon powershots and love them for trips. I never use optical zoom as they are always blurry. I would get

Canon Powershot A640 or any of the elph series.

-John N.


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

I've looked at both of those cameras too.. The image quality on those are very similar.. but with the 710IS you have image stabilization (really helps if you have shaky hands) which means fewer fuzzy pictures. Optical zoom is zooming with the len and doesn't affect the quality of the picture, digital zoom is sorta like cropping and makes the pictures grainy. I'm personally goin with the a640 though. I think the pictures are sharper and I like having 10 megapixel.

Pictures for comparison...
A640
A710IS


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

John N. said:


> Optical zoom is extra zoom that your camera that's your camera creates, but it's not actual. To find out the difference between optical and normal lens zoom see this link. Pixel is more important than optical zoom. But the higher pixel from 7 to 10 is not that big of a deal unless your printing full 8x10 prints and posters.
> 
> I own a couple of Canon powershots and love them for trips. I never use optical zoom as they are always blurry. I would get
> 
> ...



A640 - No Zoom
A640 - Optical Zoom


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks for the pic comparison it really helps me, look like A640 is better

how about this one,

Samsung NV10
10.1 MP
Smart Touch user interface (is that touch screen)
MPEG 4 VGA

This one is more cheaper of $20, lol


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

Samsung is still new the digicam department.. their cameras have a lot of features but doesn't do that great of a job with all of those features


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ and see if they have reviewed any of the cameras you're interested in. I would choose Canon over Samsung anyday.


----------

